# Grappling/BJJ with long hair solution?



## noamto (May 16, 2009)

I hope this is the right place to post this, I couldn't think of a better one.
Can anyone suggest an idea for what to do with long hair so it won't interfere with with grappling/jiu-jitsu? (other than just cutting it)


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Get a rubber band and pull it back? Depends on how long it is. My friend Jestin's hair is about down to his shoulders so he pulls it back whenever we train :\


----------



## noamto (May 16, 2009)

So it doesn't get in the way when he's on his back or something?


----------



## Minuet (May 10, 2009)

I have the same problem. My hair ends up on my opponent sometimes. It's pretty embarrassing. Just get something like this, I don't know where to get one though.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

not really. It's never been much of a problem :\


----------



## chopstickz (Dec 26, 2008)

If Clay Guida somehow still manages to train grappling with his jungle hair then so can u.


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

ponytail, pigtails or braids


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Get a guido spike haircut and ice the shit out of them tips. You would look banging. Jdun could probably lead you in the right direction of a salon.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You could make a low ponytail, then flip it over and scoot it back through the elastic or whatever you're using.

I think that headband thingy the soccer player was using is called pre-wrap.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Although I think it looks ridiculios you could braid it like Urijah Faber does.


----------

